# Detect freezes and reboot



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

My TiVo S3 froze for the second straight Tuesday before primetime and I didn't notice until 9:30, causing it to fail to record _House_, _NCIS_ and the first half of _Fringe_ (again). I've come to expect it to freeze up every now and then but this is more than annoying. Luckily, I can watch _NCIS_ as an HD stream on Netflix tomorrow (using my Xbox) and the beginning of _Fringe_ on Hulu (using my PC, which is always connected to the same television that TiVo is), but _House_ is delayed 8 days on Hulu, so if I want to watch it tomorrow I'll have to pay for it on Unbox .

There really ought to be some kind of low-level watchdog timer that would sense this condition and cause an automatic reboot.


----------

